# 05-29-06 | Scores



## Hodge (Jun 21, 2006)

Congratulations to all the entries—never have I seen more varied scores in an LM. And thanks to all the judges except the unreliable penguin, and a special thanks to Space Cowboy for making _my_ scores look generous.


Darthwader: 15 | 18 | 15 | 13 | 15: *15.2*
mandax: 16 | 17 | 9 | 19 | 14: *15*
Philo: 12 | 9 | 10 | 11 | 13: *11*
Dephere: 16 | 13 | 14 | 15 | 17:* 15*
MNJ1193: 13 | 15 | 8 | 7 | 10: *10.6*
Kelhanion: 13 | 18 | 18 | 18 | 17:* 16.8*
Nish: 10 | 16 | 7 | 13 | 15: *12.2*
ebmadman: 16 | 16 | 12 | 18 | 18: *16*
Jiieden: 15 | 6 | 17 | 15 | 18: *14.2*
high_flyer: 14 | 9 | 15 | 13 | 12: *12.6*
Chris Miller: 17 | 17 | 17 | 15 | 17: *16.6*
voicesinmyhead: 12 | 16 | 19 | 17 | 19: *16.6*
huni: 17 | 10 | 16 | 18 | 17: *15.6*
Savia: 19 | 18 | 16 | 15 | 16: *16.8*
Blackhawk_t: 18 | 17 | 13 | 17 | 16: *16.2*
poliArch: 14 | 4 | 10 | 13 | 10: *10.2*
spaetzlemeister: 15 | 8 | 8 | 10 | 11: *10.4*
itsaboysname: 12 | 10 | 17 | 12 | 14:* 13*
eggo: 12 | 18 | 17 | 16 | 19: *16.4*

*Top Five*

1) Kelhanion/Savia: *16.8*
2) Chris Miller/voicesinmyhead: *16.6*
3) eggo: *16.4*
4) Blackhawk_t: *16.2*
5) ebmadman: *16*



If anyone has any ideas for the next LM, PM it to me. If anyone has any complaints, PM Pawn.


----------



## Hodge (Jun 21, 2006)

Hodge's Scores



*DEAD-SICK OF WAITING*
By: darthwader

Corny! But funny, I'll give you that. But your tense changed! You mumbled, and nobody moves. I do wonder if maybe your character is just stuck at the DMV...
13/20

*Sudden Shift of Priorities*
By: mandax

I didn't like the thought. That sort of thing feels like a device that only works well in longer pieces, but it could just be me. I certainly can relate to wanting something bad to happen to me in exchange for a respite on a deadline, though.
14/20

*Last Heartbeat*
By: Philo

Okay, I figured you were working on some double entendre here, because when I hear "beat counter" I think of someone running down the street with one of those silly exercise calculator things on their elastic waistband... But I think this is either too subtle or too immature in its content. I'm not sure which it is.
13/20

*Dephere Likes Brokeback Riding*
By: Dephere

See what happens when you don't have a title? That said, I like this piece. Maybe it's just because I always enjoy death personified, but I really like this. A bit too wordy and redundant at the end, though.
16/20

*MNJ1193's Favorite Cheese Comes From The Place Where The Sun Don't Shine (and not the dark side of the moon)*
By: MNJ1193

Another no title. For shame. I like the ending, it's cute, but a little clichéd.
13/20

*Could I Have An Eternal Feast For One, Please?*
By: Kelhanion

Hah! Hah! I like it! Hah!
17/20

*Let me explain*
By: Nish

Cutting it a little too close to poetry, aren't we? Not bad, although it relies too much on wordplay for my tastes.
15/20

*Hunger Fire*
By: ebmadman

Okay, I should have anticipated that a 50 word count requirement would mean a lot of trick endings... I like this trick ending. Here I was thinking he had an erection, and he was just a fatty wanting his pastry! Clever!
18/20

*Logical Consequences*
By: Jiieden

Far out piece, man... Took two reads for it to sink in, but I'm rather impressed. Lots of showing and no telling—very good entry!
18/20

*Oopsidaisy*
By: high_flyer

I saw it coming. Sorry. It's been done to death.
12/20

*Oscillation*
By: Chris Miller

I liked the piece, but it felt like the part about the deadlines was just added in. I can see what you were trying to do, but since it came at the end it didn't feel like it belonged.
17/20

*Flat Line*
By: voicesinmyhead

Very emotive. Very sad. Emotive is good. Sad is not good, but gets you points anyway. Very poignant piece—you capture the difficulty of choosing euthanasia well.
19/20

*Deadline*
By: huni

Ew. That's horribly unsettling... Which means you wrote it well. Although I don't find the premise believable. If the line was dead they'd find out what was going on before frying the dude.
17/20

*A Race of Hands*
By: Savia

Pretty good, I'd say. A bit too wordy and too much telling, if you ask me, but the ending is great.
16/20

*Deadlines or Priorities? *
By: Blackhawk_t

He's no Dr. Huckstable! I like how you take the bad father stereotype and turn it into a really bad doctor...
16/20

*The Office*
By: poliArch

Meh. Sort of simple and cliché... It doesn't really offer any more than the sum of its words.
10/20

*To Rise Again*
By: spaetzlemeister

Too much imagery! I found myself wondering, "why do I care?" You need to add a purpose to your piece, or otherwise the reader won't care.
11/20

*Actor?*
By: Itsaboysname

Hah! I easily heard the actor repeating the lines like a robot. Not bad, if a bit simplistic.
14/20

*The Ads*
By: eggo

Winner. Effing hilarious! Original, too—I didn't think about someone writing their piece in the form of an ad.
19/20


----------



## Hodge (Jun 21, 2006)

FollowingShadow's Scores


*Dead-sick of Waiting*
Author: Darthwader

Very punny. I liked it, though "biting my head off" was an odd preclusion.

Score: 15/20



*Sudden Shift of Priorities*
Author: mandax

Way to use the title to aid the story, well done. Poignant. Concise.

Score: 17/20



*Last Heartbeat*
Author: Philo

The veiled metaphor was more effective than the plot and I was confused. Is she resuscitating him? I guess he's referring to a pacemaker, but this piece is a stretch.

Score: 9/20



*Untitled*
Author: Dephere

Precise and perfunctory. This didn't really strike a chord in me.

Score: 14/20


*Untitled*
Author: MNJ1193

Simple and not enough. Neat trick at the end, but it doesn't build anything or go anywhere or come back.

Score: 8/20


*Could I Have an Eternal Feast for One, Please?*
Author: Kelhanion

Excellent use of dialogue. It's an efficient tool to convey more meaning in less words, and you wielded it well.

Score: 18/20



*Let me explain*
Author: Nish

Your allusion was a bit juvenile, and your parentheses more so. I can see where you were going, but I don't much care for it.

Score: 7/20



*Hunger Fire*
Author: ebmadman

"Frantically". Too many adjectives and adverbs weighed it down. It was a story, no fault there, but it had no punch.

Score: 12/20


*Logical Consequences*
Author: Jiieden

Pretty cool. I was trying to decide who the narrator was, the victim possibly, but it didn't matter. I liked it anyways.

Score: 17/20


*Oopsidaisy*
Author: high_flyer

Good thriller in fifty or less. It had lots of tension in a small amount of words. Good pulp stuff.

Score: 15/20



*Oscillation*
Author: Chris Miller

Solid use of fifty words. I liked where it was going, not so much where it ended up. The rising action was larger than the climax, I'd say.

Score: 17/20



*Flat Line*
Author: voicesinmyhead

I liked all of it except the line "Extraordinary measures?" because I don't know what it was referring to.

Score: 19/20


*Deadline*
Author: huni

Nuclear war? I'm not sure. Otherwise it's a good buildup. All action heroes a la Tom Clancy are named Jack, aren't they? Lol.

Score: 16/20


*A Race of Hands*
Author: Savia

Metaphorical. I haven't heard 'nibs' in a sentence in a long time. "One man alone" is redundant. Welcome, btw.

Score: 16/20



*Deadlines or Priorities?*
Author: Blackhawk_t

Someone else tackled the same theme on a more serious note. I liked your humor though. Still, for all the fifty words you had, it seemed small in scope.

Score: 13/20



*The Office*
Author: poliArch

Pulpy and thin. Not much going for it to support the final sentence. But it bodes well as your first post. Stick around here, you won't go too far wrong.

Score: 10/20



*To Rise Again*
Author: Spaetzlemeister

How is the theme of 'deadline' incorporated into your piece, unless you're talking specifically about how there isn't one? Too glitzy with the metaphor; no substance.

Score: 8/10


*Actor*
Author: Itsaboysname

Good story. Buildup, release. If you were going for humor, I liked it more as a representation of drama.

Score: 17/20



*Untitled*
Author: Hodge

Cynical and cold. I hated this. Where's life's rosy optimism?

Score: negative fifty bagillion/ 20



*Title: The Ads*

I'm not familiar with, um, boat stripping, so I'm assuming the metaphor works. I had to read it a couple times, lol. As far as misrepresentation humor goes, this is one of the better ones for this competition.

Score: 17/20




    [an]Good stuff guys. Props to whichever entry that wins, this was an interesting comp. PM me with questions if you got em.[/an]


----------



## Hodge (Jun 21, 2006)

Space Cowboy's Scores



*DEAD-SICK OF WAITING*
Author: darthwader

Probably the most original piece of the bunch. A horrible pun, but like Will Ferrell it's funny because he know's it a horrible pun. Good work.

Score: 18/20

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

*Sudden Shift of Priorities*
Author: mandax

Interesting premise, but it seems more like a first draft than a final copy. It seems to me like the person is still focused on getting the disk in on time, because of the repetition, so I don't think the title fits it very well. Like I said, it's a good idea but to make it work it needs more time put into it.

Score: 9/20

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

*Last Heartbeat*
Author: Philo

Are they having sex? I really can't figure out what's going on. It's like a stage show that doesnt have any props. Needs more of a set up. I know it can only be 50 words or less, but that's part of the challenge.

Score: 10/20 (for looking like it might have promise)

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

*No title*
Author: Dephere

Goddammit Dephere, you left out the title. What would have been a great entry has to have points taken off because you made a careless error. Anyway, it's a good, dark piece. I liked it alot, everything was set up well for the revelation at the end, although I don't see the need to repeat that the man was clean cut and proper (at least not using the same words you used 3 sentences ago)

Score: 15/20

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

*No fucking title*
Author: MNJ1193

No title, not a good start. I don't like the tone of it either (whiny school kid), although I'll chock that up to personal preference. Modest creativity, although I dont think that writing something in 50 words or less is all that tough, so the whole premise is unrealistic.

Score: 7/20

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

*Could I Have An Eternal Feast For One Please?*
Author: Kelhanion

I'll be honest, I didnt like it the first time I read it, but after the third or fourth time it got me to chuckle. It's a clever story, my kind of thing. I think a reference to heaven earlier on would add alot to the dialogue between John Doe and who I can only assume to be St. Peter.

Score: 18/20

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

*Let me explain*
Author: Nish

I like the line "you are dead for the rest of your life". That's Aqua Teen Hunger Force style humor, and it added color to a good piece. Nice use of dictionary//encyclopedia style and tone. Good work, although the premise seems a little unrealistic (even in a fantasy setting)

Score: 16/20

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

*Hunger Fire*
Author: ebmadman

Haha... good stuff. Good title. I can just imagine a my plump roommate making the same barreling rampage towards a closing pastry cart. Good job describing the "constant friction", it puts us into the protagonist's head. However, "The displeasure.." would have sounded better as its own sentence.

Score: 16/20

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

*Logical Consequences*
Author: Jiieden

I'm not getting anything from this. It lacks setting, tone... Description is hard when you've only got 50 words to use, but hey, other people did it, you could have too. Less substance, more ambiance plzkthx.

Score: 6/20

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

*Oopsidaisy*
Author: high_flyer

Damn. When I saw the prompt, this idea for a story actually popped into my mind. Kudos for that, but I wish I could say you did it justice. Poor grammar, the sentences "Six seconds. Three wires. One choice" should have all been one sentence. Another thing that got to me, this guy just blew himself and probably several other people to bum fuck egypt, so why did he say "Oopsidaisy"? Having him say that would be like Quentin Tarantino name his movies "Give Bill a Stern Talking to!". On top of all that, it was 51 words. Shame on you.

Score: 9/20

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

*Oscillation*
Author: Chris Miller

An interesting piece. I apreciate its artistic examination of the world around us, but the line "See Merlin age" seems out of place. Good creativity, what I get from the piece is that strictly because of the nature of the universe, petty human deadlines are... well... petty. Good work.

Score: 17/20

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

*Decisions? or Flat Line? Hell if I know..*
Author: voicesinmyhead

A good piece. You caught and presented the woman's third person disbelief in what she was observing very well. I don't know what choice a flat lining man's wife would have to make concerning him though, so it seems a little unrealistic. I'll just chock it up to a lack of imagination on my part though. I can't figure out what the title is, but that's not my fault.

Score: 16/20

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

*Deadline*
Author: huni

I really don't know what's going on. I can conjecture that it's a man awaiting capital punishment, and he and everyone else (including his mother) are waiting on a call from the governor to grant a pardon, however the governor's phone line is dead, and the call is never made, so the man is killed... I think? Except that my theory does not account for the use of the word "slick", so I still don't know what's going on. I apreciate the having to use a little bit of imagination in interpreting someone's work, but this piece just leaves alot to be desired.

Score: 10/20

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

*A Race of Hands*
Author: Savia

Good stuff. Very creative interpretation of a classroom exam. I enjoyed it alot, and try as I might I can't find anything negative to say. Oh wait, nevermind. I think you could have done a better job with the title. You made a reference to an Obituary at the end, something like "Pen to the death" or "Give me time or give me death" would be better. I don't know, "A Race of Hands" just doesnt fit.

Score: 18/20

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

*Deadlines or Priorities*
Author: Blackhawk_t

Nice piece. Good comedic concept, tried and true. Not a creative style, but the creative way in which it is implemented makes up for it. I liked how the end tied it all together!

Score: 17/20

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

*The Office*
Author: poliArch

I found this piece bland, indescriptive, and overall lacking. Who the hell is Raymond? Why is someone trying to kill him? What is the point of this piece besides a quick reply written only to fulfill the minimum criteria? You get 4 points for grammar.

Score: 4/20

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

*To Rise Again*
Author: spaetzlemeister

A decent peak at the day to day repetitive life style of the average person, but what does this have to do with deadlines?

Score: 8/20

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

*Actor?*
Author: Itsaboysname

hehe... It's moderately humorous. That, along with grammar, is about all it has going for it though. It's quasi-creative, but I don't see what it has to do with deadlines. If you add in the director telling John that he has to learn to act in 5 seconds, than you've got a deadline in this story and it would have gotten a decent score.

Score: 10/20

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

*The Ads*
Author: eggo

Very creative. Sick and humorous. I enjoyed it.

Score: 18/20


----------



## Hodge (Jun 21, 2006)

Silverwriter's Scores



*Dead-Sick of Waiting*
Author: darthwader

This one was pretty cute, and the play on words…well, I feel like I should have seen it coming. You did well in choosing what to write given the word number limitation. A bad pun, but a cute one nonetheless, and it made me smile.

Score: 15/20
~
*Sudden Shift of Priorities*
Author: mandax

The title for this one was bang on and makes the title and the body more of one solid piece rather than just a title and a body. I like how it was in just an instant that things shifted. I felt like this strayed just a bit from the theme at first, but given the narrator needed something before a certain time passed, it goes.

Score: 16/20
~
*Last Heartbeat*
Author: Philo

Hmm. I have to say that I could take this a couple of ways as for what’s going on and for both I’m still not really getting into the deadlines aspect part of it. There’s no doubt that it’s technically just fine, but I guess I’m just not feeling it all that much. Not bad, but it just didn’t make me feel too much of anything.

Score: 12/20
~
*None*
Author: Dephere

Another play on “dead” in this one, which I didn’t mind. It wasn’t too interesting to me, but I like the way you present Death. I’ve always liked to present him as a clean cut kind of guy. The tone was also very cold, in my opinion, which worked well given the subject matter.

Score: 13/20
~
*None*
Author: MNJ1193

I liked this one in that it was an interesting way of being forced to a deadline. No one else did it either, so kudos for originality. I had a few nitpicks with the technical aspects, but overall, nice work.

Score: 15/20
~
*Could I have an Eternal Feast for One, Please?*
Author: Kelhanion

I really liked this one a lot just because it’s an interesting concept and, with a lot of talent, it could even be expanded. Very interesting concept, losing your “reservation” in heaven. I like it.

Score: 18/20
~
*Let Me Explain*
Author: Nish

I just have to say this one thing because it gets me every time I look at this: “dead for the rest of your life.” Isn’t that a bit contradictory? J No worries, though. This was another original shot by making your short into a definition instead of a short. A nice sort of logical toned piece.

Score: 13/20
~
*Hunger Fire*
Author: ebmadman

This was definitely funny. I read the last line and I almost laughed out loud. In my opinion, “rotund” is just an amusing word to say and read anyway. Nitpick, though - you meant “thighs” instead of “thigh” right?

Score: 18/20
~
*Logical Consequences*
Author: Jiiden

I have to say in this one I got the feeling that I might not know exactly what was going on, and given that there is a fifty word limit and no possibility of further explanation, I didn’t like that so much. I do, however, like the voice in this piece. This reminds me of doing proofs in geometry, which I liked very much.

Score: 15/20
~
*Oopsidaisy*
Author: high_flyer

When I read this, I couldn’t believe I wasn’t expecting it from someone. Deadline theme…disarming a bomb… Of course. Just a personal preference, I would have liked it better without the “Boom!” at the end. Funny title for the piece. Made me smile a bit. Apparently Jack didn’t know the “red you’re dead, green your keen” rhyme, huh?

Score: 13/20
~
*Oscillation*
Author: Chris Miller

I have to admit that this one really isn’t too much my taste, though I like the space and galaxies images. I like the suggestion of everything, even the creation (and recreation?) of the universe being on some sort of timer. Interesting.

Score: 15/20
~
*Flat Line*
Author: voicesinmyhead

I liked this one very much. It gave off a sort of “frozen in a moment” feel while obviously being about a deadline. I think you covered the theme quite well, and I like the way you set it up.

Score: 17/20
~
*Deadline*
Author: huni

Hah. I really liked this one a lot. This is another one I feel like I should have seen coming because of the theme. Nicely written. I also liked the choice of putting it in the present “now” tense. Very interesting choice.

Score: 18/20
~
*A Race of Hands*
Author: Savia

I chuckled at the obituary part. This piece sounds kind of odd and “out there” but the ending just sealed it for me. Good work.

Score: 15/20
~
*Deadlines or Priorities?*
Author: Blackhawk_t

This one is pretty funny as well. Not exactly a deadline, but I think it qualifies. Also, I think the sense of urgency could have been pumped up a bit more or it could have been made funnier if his wife were having the child. Still, it’s funny and sadly reminded me of my family. Hm.

Score: 17/20
~
*The Office*
Author: poliArch

I sort of feel bad because I don’t want to be prejudiced against another dead phone line pun. I’ll say that I did like the ending of a first being his last. I think had you more words to work with, you could have really punched the urgency and given it a bit more oomph.

Score: 13/20
~
*To Rise Again*
Author: spaetzlemeister

Well, this certainly has a lot of imagery going for it, I must say. Rather poetic even, in the right light. Maybe I’m missing something, but this feels more like something that would fit better under a theme of repetition rather than a deadline theme. I’m just not feeling a deadline anywhere.

Score: 10/20
~
*Actor?*
Author: Itsaboysname

I have to say this one didn’t exactly do it for me. Maybe with a statement of “okay, you have three minutes to show me your best stuff” or something like that to just push the theme a bit more in the piece. I do like how the “actor” gradually gets cut off sooner and sooner in the line.

Score: 12/20
~
*The Ads*
Author: eggo

Another funny piece. I feel like I’m missing the joke in this one, despite the fact that I do find it funny, so you’ll have to forgive me for that. I’d have a few nitpicks on it, but I haven’t looked at a want ad lately, so I couldn’t say as to how they’re set up. I’ll just assume that’s how you did it.

Score: 16/20


----------



## Hodge (Jun 21, 2006)

Zoya_brar's Scores




*DEAD-SICK OF WAITING*
AUTHOR: DARTHWADER
I enjoyed this piece quite a bit. I liked your interpretation of the topic. It was well described. You weaved an interesting story (if one can call it that!) in very few words. Good work!
Score: 15/20


*Sudden Shift of Priorities*
AUTHOR: MANDAX
Simply gorgeous Manda. Personally I really enjoy this concept and the way you have used the theme… the use of italics also worked very well for me, I loved it!!
Score: 19/20


*Last Heartbeat*
AUTHOR: PHILO
This really wasn’t something I liked too much; ‘hearda’ really put me off, even if it was conversation. The piece almost lost me. To tell you the truth, I didn’t get it at all.
SCORE: 11/20


*NONE
*AUTHOR: DEPHERE
This really was a nice one! Your interpretation was creative and interesting, something I really enjoyed reading. The last line was very catchy! You forgot to add a title?
SCORE: 17/20


*NONE
*AUTHOR: MNJ1193
The interpretation was too simple and clichéd. Your piece offered me nothing much as a reader and left me with nothing new. You also forgot to add a title and spelt the title wrongly in your story. You could do much better!
SCORE: 10/20


* Could I Have An Eternal Feast For One, Please?*
AUTHOR: KELHANION
Did you mean “look I’ll have to kill you?” Although I liked your interpretation, but found a few grammatical errors and that one line about killing him kind of confused me.
SCORE: 13/20



*LET ME EXPLAIN*
AUTHOR: NISH
Nish to tell you the truth, this one let me down completely. Although I know you tried to interpret it originally, but it just didn’t work for me.
SCORE: 10/20


*Hunger Fire*
AUTHOR: ebmadman
Ha-ha. Poor hungry chap!
Score: 16/20



*logical consequences*
AUTHOR: Jiieden
This sounded nice, I like the way you brought out two different characters in such few words. Much to my liking!
Score: 15/20


*Oopsidaisy*
AUTHOR: high_flyer
Isn’t it supposed to be oopsydoopsy? I am not too sure myself. A little weak on the grammar, but strong story line. I knew there would be one of these!
Score: 14/20


*Oscillation*
AUTHOR: CHRIS MILLER
I really thought your interpretation was different and highly creative. I liked the way you used the topic to generate something entirely unthinkable! A little grammar problem with the faster faster thing, but besides that completely enjoyable!
Score: 17/20



*Flat Line*
AUTHOR: voicesinmyhead
There is some problem with the way you have constructed this piece. The sentences are too short and broken and there are also quite a few grammar errors. But I did enjoy the parallel conversation and thoughts.
Score: 12/20


*Deadline*
AUTHOR: huni
There was a little error as far as grammar was concerned, but the tone was effective and it is amazing that you could build the tension in only 50 words. Nice huni!
Score: 17/20


*A Race of Hands*
AUTHOR: Savia
Lovely Savia, this one completely rocked! I thought it had the best and most appropriate title amongst all the entries this time.
Score: 19/20


*deadlines or priorities?*
AUTHOR: Blackhawk_t
This was wonderfully done! It was funny yet serious, and that made it a very well written piece.
Score: 18/20


*The Office*
AUTHOR: poliArch
Not a very original interpretation but nicely done nevertheless.
Score: 14/20


*To Rise Again*
AUTHOR: spaetz
Starting the journey towards sleep again… pessimistic aren’t we! I hate alarm clocks!! But I loved this piece about them
Score: 15/20


*Actor??*
AUTHOR: itsaboysname
And what did your story have to do with deadlines?
SCORE: 12/20


*The Ads*
AUTHOR: eggo
Loads of grammatical errors you’ve got there. Again – what did your story have to do with deadlines? It seems like you just put in the Monday 7th to have it fit the theme. It was funny-yes-but you need more than laughs in a story.
Score: 12/20

Hodge's note: several of these scores had half point increments. They have been rounded down, because that's the way I fly. Sorry zoya, I didn't catch this soon enough.


----------



## mandax (Jun 21, 2006)

Ha, yes, I'm the pathetic one WAITING to see my results because for some reason I have a sick addiction to these LMs! I went down.5 since my first one.  o__O  Oh well, but hey, maybe one of these days I'll actually make it to the top five. Thanks to Hodge and all of the other judges for putting so much work into this. I love all of this feedback and I can't wait to enter the next round.


----------



## Hodge (Jun 21, 2006)

I have such an awesome idea for the next one. I just don't know what it is yet.


----------



## ebmadman (Jun 21, 2006)

Good exercise. Glad I participated and congrats to Kelhanion and all the other entries for making this a unique experience. *mumbles, freaking 12*


----------



## mandax (Jun 21, 2006)

Maybe one LM round should be written entirely in IM conversation, just because that would make me laugh. But I'm weird like that. I have a good sense of humor in person, I swear. x__X


----------



## Logos (Jun 21, 2006)

Do a proposal for new summer blockbuster movie to big movie studio LM.


----------



## eggo (Jun 21, 2006)

Another third hurray!

Thanks everyone. I have been participating in these things for year or so and enjoy the hell out of them.

Hodge, glad you got the joke.

Zoya,

Lmao, its a classified ad, grammaticals don't count  as much as I hate these gifs    
      ](*,) 

lol


----------



## Dephere (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks for yet another LM adventure....especially to you judges. I really appreciate the time you sacrifice for this, as do all the entrants I'm sure.

I think FollowingShadow has it out for me. 

It's nice to hear what you all think....bad or good.


----------



## Savia (Jun 22, 2006)

Wow... joint first on my first try :blush:

Thanks very much to all the judges.  I particularly liked being told back to back that my title was both unnecessary and the best in the set.  I guess that's why several judges are always good 

Congrats to all the participants and finishers, and thanks to all the judges.


----------



## Jiieden (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for doing the judging.  Even the penguin who failed to get them in - last week at university can be tough for sure.

As to Mr Space Cowboy...I'll have words with you later. 

Another!


----------



## bobothegoat (Jun 22, 2006)

I thought "Actor?" was a pun on the deadline topic.  I mean, he's saying a line about how someone's dead...  Well, it is a stretch.  But I do wonder if that's what itsaboysname was trying to do.

Anyway, I didn't participate, but I did enjoy some of the entries.  Congrats to all who participated on another successful LM.


----------



## Chris Miller (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks for reading and commenting judges.  I learn something from every one of these.


----------



## darthwader (Jun 22, 2006)

Ouch! Didn't even place this time. Oh well, I'll survive.

Thanks to the judges for their time, and congratulations to the winners.

Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Itsaboysname (Jun 22, 2006)

Oh goodness, my play on words was so lame some of the judges didn't even get it. Yeah, I was trying to do what bobothegoat said. It was a line about how someone is dead.
Thanks to the judges though! I'll be sure to be more clear next time!


----------



## zoya_brar (Jun 22, 2006)

@eggo: how i hate classifieds ...


----------



## spaetzlemeister (Jun 22, 2006)

This was my first LM. Maybe I'm a little vague but its hard to express in such a short format. No complaints really because it should refine my skills. I really enjoyed the exercise and am looking forward to the next. Thank You to all the judges.

Spaetz.


----------



## voicesinmyhead (Jun 22, 2006)

Whee! Thank you all so much. This is only my second manuveur, so this is very thrilling.

Thanks!


----------



## huni (Jun 23, 2006)

This was fun and the restriction made it a good exercise. Thanks to all the judges for their hard work and big thanks to those who put so much time into  the extra's we enjoy on WF. huni.


----------



## high_flyer (Jun 23, 2006)

Yes, thanks judges/fellow contestants/but mainly judges. At least people liked my title...


----------



## eggo (Jun 24, 2006)

> @eggo: how i hate classifieds ...


 
That much is proven, lol.

Ads in the states here are written in a sort of shorthand language all their own, as they charge by the word. So, they tend to bend towards brevity and eliminate some words altogether.

The man who placed the ad was looking for a paint stripper for boats and through the newspaper mismanagment of the ad, they placed as an ad for a Striper.



As with all the judges,Thank you for reading and commenting. It is quite time consuming and (sometimes) tedious.

Thanks again.


----------



## Jiieden (Jun 25, 2006)

Actually in the States they often charge by letter.  So, for example, a sunroof was (even in the 60s) known as a sroof.  Or something like that anyway (so says my father).


----------

